# Wood like some info on a wood smoker please



## bullfalls2012 (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi all I really don't know if this is the right place to post this topic. I am new to smoking and looking to buy a wood smoker from wal mart, lowes, or Home Depot and don't really know what I am getting into I really like the barrel type with the offset fire box a lot and watch a lot of vids on YouTube about the mods for them  which is ok for me looking for a price range for. 400- 500 I seen this o e at Home Depot called the.  RiverGrille Farmer's Charcoal Grill which here's the link to it 


http://t.homedepot.com/p/RiverGrille-Farmer-s-Charcoal-Grill-GR1008-013841/202535017/


Would anyone know of this one would be ok 

Thanks for the help tommy


----------



## pig-a-liscious (Nov 23, 2013)

Tommy,

I have looked at the Home Depot site and the smoker you are referring to.

There is only one picture of it so it is a little hard to formulate a good answer for you. I am assuming that the fire box is to the right side of the unit and that it has a cover and grate over it where you could also grill food.

Is the fire box built to accommodate wood splits (6" in length) or wood chunks that I think Home Depot sells, like apple, cherry, hickory?

If so, this may be a good starter smoker for you.

When you get the smoker food bug like I did, you need to step up to the next level and purchase a better quality smoker that will easier and more fun to use. This is what I did and I am now going to "move up a notch" as Emeril Lagasse would say and purchase a little larger back yard smoker. I am going to purchase a Lang 48 patio model. I have smoked a lot of butts, turkeys and chicken on two different Lang smokers and really pleased with the quality and performance of their smokers.

Lang does make a smaller model than the one I am looking at that may be something for you to consider when you think the time is right.

See below:

Harv

*SHOP BY 36" MODELS:*
Original Patio • Deluxe Patio • Hybrid Patio • Hybrid Deluxe Patio • Hybrid Run-About BBQ Trailer • Hybrid Deluxe Run-About BBQ Trailer {C} InstanceEndEditable  {C}END BREADCRUMB AREA

{C}SHARE BUTTONS
{C} AddThis Button BEGIN 
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
{C} AddThis Button END
{C}END SHARE BUTTONS{C} InstanceBeginEditable name="text" 









 


 








Click for larger image
 [h1]36" Smoker Cooker[/h1]
*SMALL*

*Individual Family Batch Smoker Cooker*

Perfect for backyards, family cookouts and family events. Easy to move cart makes this patio smoker cooker easy to move around.
[h2]Price: $1095.00*[/h2]
*if picked up at factory




 
*Need a shipping quote? Click here!*

Shipping and palletizing available
for a reasonable fee
[h2]CALL TO ORDER[/h2][h3]1-800-462-4629 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





1-800-462-4629 FREE   end_of_the_skype_highlighting or 912-462-6146 begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





912-462-6146 FREE   end_of_the_skype_highlighting[/h3] [h2]OR SHOP NOW[/h2][h3]With our order form[/h3]
[h2]36" Original Patio Smoker Cooker[/h2] [h2]$1095.00*[/h2]
*SMALL*

*Individual Family Batch Smoker Cooker*
 
[h3]COOKING CAPACITY[/h3]

The 36" smoker cooker holds 60-72 pounds of food with room for more. You can cook four 10 pound pork butts and two 16 pound briskets at the same time.
 
[h3]DIMENSIONS[/h3]

*Length:*  70"
*Height:*   73" _(at smokestack)_
*Width:*   39"
*Weight:*   608 lbs.

*Bottom (2) Rack:*   18 1/2" x 15" each
*Upper Rack:*   23-1/2" x 16" (sliding)
*Cooking Cylinder:*   36" x 21 1/2"
*Firebox:*   17" x 17"
 
[h3]FEATURES[/h3]
*Standard Smoker Cooker Features:*
All welded construction, 1/4 inch rolled steel, handles are 3/8" thick strong back
BBQ Heat Gauge
Cooking Cylinder
Drip Pans
Firebox
Reverse Flow Heat Baffle
Sliding upper rack is now a standard
*36" Original Patio Smoker Features:*

patio cart
8" heavy wheels
numatic tires
*Available upon request*

No frame version for mounting in outdoor kitchen or a permanent BBQ Pit at discounted price (prices may vary).
Left hand model
Skids available for additional $150.00


----------

